

How Trip Adler Found His Idea For Scribd After Hanging Up On 1-800-ASKTRIP - tikhon
http://www.fastcompany.com/1839420/the-pivot-scribd?partner=gnews

======
joshu
Clearly it should have been a 1-900 number.

(how hard is it to set up a 900 number?)

